# Oh my, I need the correct HD, at a good price with 500GB+



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

I seen post on the Hitachi brand and seagates DB35(these I can't find). I seen Hitachi's http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4306125&CatId=2459 is that a correct drive to use in a TiVoHD? I seen a 500GB version at newegg I think for $54.99 just not in stock I guess.

I will be buying instant cake for TiVoHD for the upgrade.


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

I have heard of folks that were successful at using a SATA drive with a SATA to IDE converter in a Series2. I haven't try it myself, so I no hands on experience. Here is a SATA to IDE adapter at Newegg. Do some searches at find out what others have done and what equipment they have used. I do not know for sure that the adapter that I have linked will work, but something similar should be what you are looking for. I believe you can still order from places like DVRupgrade and Weaknees and get Seagate DB35.

Jason


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

txporter said:


> I have heard of folks that were successful at using a SATA drive with a SATA to IDE converter in a Series2. I haven't try it myself, so I no hands on experience. Here is a SATA to IDE adapter at Newegg. Do some searches at find out what others have done and what equipment they have used. I do not know for sure that the adapter that I have linked will work, but something similar should be what you are looking for. I believe you can still order from places like DVRupgrade and Weaknees and get Seagate DB35.
> 
> Jason


This is for a TiVoHD so I believe the SATA is ok. Thank you for the link, It might help someone else looking to upgrade a Series 2 TiVo. Or if their computer only has IDE connections

Edit: There is issues with SATA CD/DVD drives with instant cake.

I see I might need a USB or IDE adapter. My desktop computer is a Gateway 832GM


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> This is for a TiVoHD so I believe the SATA is ok. Thank you for the link, It might help someone else looking to upgrade a Series 2 TiVo. Or if their computer only has IDE connections
> 
> Edit: There is issues with SATA CD/DVD drives with instant cake.
> 
> I see I might need a USB or IDE adapter. My desktop computer is a Gateway 832GM


Use the search Luke...it is your friend. 

A visit to the Official eSATA Drive Expansion and Drive Upgrade FAQ sticky thread is in order. It has everything you need to know about upgrading your TiVo HD including recommended hard drives and Section V covers internal upgrades.

Happy upgrading!


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

richsadams said:


> Use the search Luke...it is your friend.
> 
> A visit to the Official eSATA Drive Expansion and Drive Upgrade FAQ sticky thread is in order. It has everything you need to know about upgrading your TiVo HD including recommended hard drives and Section V covers internal upgrades.
> 
> Happy upgrading!


 That is a thread I found and seen those drives, last night (2am) I must of just typed the seagate db35search wrong, maybe not within google search engine. I would still like to know has anyone has tried the aboveHitachi 7K1000.B Hard Drive - 1TB, 7200RPM, 16MB, SATA-300? which is like the 7K1000 lik in this thread? They have a 750gb drive model #0A35154 which has a $35 rebate, which I would like to aviod if I can.

Ok, the DB 35's might of been just to high per Gb, when I was searching.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> That is a thread I found and seen those drives, last night (2am) I must of just typed the seagate db35search wrong, maybe not within google search engine. I would still like to know has anyone has tried the aboveHitachi 7K1000.B Hard Drive - 1TB, 7200RPM, 16MB, SATA-300? which is like the 7K1000 lik in this thread? They have a 750gb drive model #0A35154 which has a $35 rebate, which I would like to aviod if I can.
> 
> Ok, the DB 35's might of been just to high per Gb, when I was searching.


Various and assorted Hitachi drives are in use per the recommendations in the linked thread. All the info you need is there if you'd care to read a little.

That said the Deskstar's are one of the noisier drives out there. They can be quieted using the Hitachi Feature Tool to change the AAM setting. If you're partial to using Hitachi drives, their Cinemastar's are designed for DVR use and are much quieter. Seagate's DB35 drives are also designed for DVR use and are quieter but a little more expensive. Their standard drives are much the same but the AAM cannot be adjusted. If noise isn't an issue, then you'll probably be fine.

The recommended Western Digital WD10EVCS hard drives are also designed for DVR use, are being successfully used by a number of folks (including yours truly) and are about the best bang for the buck at the moment. Me? I'd spend another $20 on the WD drive, have some peace of mind and get a lot more for my money.

In any case, I'd stick with the tried, tested and recommended drives listed in the Official eSATA Drive Expansion and Drive Upgrade FAQ sticky thread. If you have more questions you're likely to get more answers there.


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> That is a thread I found and seen those drives, last night (2am) I must of just typed the seagate db35search wrong, maybe not within google search engine. I would still like to know has anyone has tried the aboveHitachi 7K1000.B Hard Drive - 1TB, 7200RPM, 16MB, SATA-300? which is like the 7K1000 lik in this thread? They have a 750gb drive model #0A35154 which has a $35 rebate, which I would like to aviod if I can.
> 
> Ok, the DB 35's might of been just to high per Gb, when I was searching.


Ah, sorry. I assumed you were looking for a drive for a Series2 since you were specifically asking for a DB35. Most folks are not using those for Series3 upgrades. Use the thread that richadams linked to you. Favorite drive is WD10EVCS for overall price/reliability/noise (as rich mentioned).

Jason


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

I did read the thread and seen that people did use multiple hitachi brand drives, however I did not see that specific drive, so I was asking about that drive. 

What I did miss was that the noise level of drives are on a scale of 1-10, 1 is most noise and 10 is the least. That was why I was asking mainly about the hitachi brand.

I'm going to try winmfs to do the upgrade. That way I will be able to pay about the same has the other drive and instante cake, plus I will be doing the mfscopy. worst comes to head, I get instant cake. I used instant cake before, winmfs look to be just has easy, just with choosing the correct drives, then I take it the tools will show? I still need to search to find that out. I just took a look into the program. I have Vista, and I already had the " User PITA protection" off.


----------

